# Why I wouldn't want the bucks in the playoffs



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

The Bucks would lose a draft pick, top 15 protected through 2004, top 13 protected indefinite, to Detroit. I like our team, but I would like more young talent for the future. But if they made the playoffs, I would be happy.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

LINK


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Well yes I would too but I think we have good players at each position but it would be nice.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

It is up in the air if Kukoc will be back, but I'd love for the Bucks to take a chance on a HS player. There will be a good HS group next year, so the Bucks might want to take one.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Well I think we could move Haislip to 3 and Gadzuric to 4 and maybe get a pretty good C for next year.


----------



## melvinator (Dec 1, 2003)

I doubt Kukoc will be back, I almost bet he's traded by the deadline. He's great bait with an expiring contract. A team looking to make a splash in Free Agency may very well give up a decent player and a pick for him. I guess you could say he could be traded, then Milwaukee could sign him again, but I doubt it. It's already too hard to find decent minutes for him here.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

When the heck is Skinner coming back. He will be a big help. I knew getting rid of Mason and Caffey was a good thing. 

I kind of want the Bucks in the lottery for the simple reason that I would love to see them pair TJ Ford with Ben Gordon as his back-up/slash running mate when they go to a quick small backcourt. 

That would have me all in a Tizzy for sure next year.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Well Skinner is back and how would Gordon get time to play with Ford when you have Redd and Mason?


----------



## melvinator (Dec 1, 2003)

The last thing the Bucks need is another guard. 

There's supposedly a handful of tall foreigners coming out next year. Anyone who is not a toothpick, 7'+, and athletic sounds good to me. The biggest keyword here, is athletic.


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>melvinator</b>!
> The biggest keyword here, is athletic.


YES! The last thing we need is a new version of any of the following (athletically speaking):

Benson
Breuer
Schayes
Mokeski
Ervin Johnson

:no:


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Or Robert Traylor. Or Anthony Mason.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Don't forget about Pryzbilla and Caffey!!


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> Gadzuric to 4 and maybe get a pretty good C for next year.


Godzilla Gadzuric can't/shouldn't play the 4 . Skinner can though.

I think anyone who has a post game and can rebound is good.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> 
> Godzilla Gadzuric can't/shouldn't play the 4 . Skinner can though.
> ...


Yeah but Skinner starts.


----------

